# John Deere 2010 PTO clutch replacement.



## motsinger75 (May 15, 2017)

Does anyone have or know the dimensions of the gauge JD228. I need to know the distance to adjust the fingers on my pressure plate for the pto clutch. Look everywhere online cant seem to find anything.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The John Deere Servicegard tool is available from John Deere at a reasonable price. I have the 227 for JD 2010 main clutch and it is a quarter inch thick. Most JD service managers will let you measure the tool in their shop.


----------



## motsinger75 (May 15, 2017)

For those of you needing the same information i the specs for the gauge.


----------

